# Now what?



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

Did not go well at all...
Little back story to give you all more info to hopefully give me some info on what i could/should do.
Gus is very skittish when it comes to new things; be it people or other dogs/animals. Well on Sunday for my bday I got together some friends and family to do some hunting on private land with bought birds. There were 5 other dogs and Gus was pretty scared right from the get go of just hanging out in the driveway before the hunt. He hid under the pickup most of the time. Seeing this i knew that he wasnt going to take gun shot very well so I took him off on my own with a dead pheasant while the others went out hunting. Gus and I were at least 100 yards from the hunters when they started finding birds and shooting. Gus took off the other direction ears pinned back and tail between his legs....Seeing this i brought him into the cabin for the rest of the hunt but he was absolutely terrified of the whole situation.

So now what to do?

I picked up a cap gun from a friend but im scared to even fire that around him right now. And he doesnt seem to get birdy with dead birds anymore so im not sure how to get him all jacked up to fire shots around him.

Any help?


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

With him hiding under the truck when your just standing there talking, you can't coddle him. He will come around. How old is Gus? Was he socialized well as a pup? Have you had a professional trainer work with him to help with gun shyness?


----------



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

I wasnt coddling him at all when he was hiding, I was purposely not so that way he would figure out that all was fine witht he other dogs. He is 5 months old.
He was attacked at a dog park when he was about 3.5 months and ever since it takes him a bit to get going with dogs, even familiar ones like my brothers lab and dads golden retriever..which he loves to play with.

I do have 2 trainers that have met him, and would love to take him for a couple of weeks, however we have a little guy on the way and I dont have that kind of cash to throw around right now unfortunately...so i plan on taking my time with him


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Right now love him and let him recover

reward him guide him very simple things baby steps back 

I had one V like this abused very young

and I BROUGHT HIM BACK BUT HE WOULD SINGLE HUNT ONLY FOR LIFE

FOR ME ONLY

HE MADE IT 18 YEARS
SIR COPPER TOP

Odd are poor but you risk your best there still could be rewards loves there is a chance

If not a life mate and loved bud for Life ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Gey there Gus, so sorry hear of your horrible day. Rudy has it nailed. Go back to square one. Don't try and make Gus take in so much. Start with the small step, then two small steps etc., till he's ready to make a big step. 

I had to deal with this with Zsa Zsa at first (a rescue) and a little with Astro (a re home) initially. Although it wasn't to the same extent as Gus, it was still however, frightening for them. 

I just took it real slow. So, as an example...... Zsa Zsa was fearful of bushes that moved or rustled. Just walking near one made her cringe, shiver and shake or even trying to back out of her collar. Now that is tough when you live in a country where there are bushes EVERYWHERE!!!!  We took it one step at a time. First, slowly conditioning Zsa Zsa to an immobile bush and working our way towards it over a period of days, every day. Then once I had her to the point where she was OK to sit/stand near it, then I progressed to walking past and lobbing a small rock or stick into it as we passed to make it rustle. Repeat over days. Then, standing next to it and making it rustle for a few days. Eventually she just got bored with bushes and worked out they were just things which hid birds. Once she understood they hid birds, she didn't care how scary the bushes were anymore


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Gus - get 6 quail - lock their wings or cut their flight feathers off - go to a place for just you and the pup with no distractions - throw a bird - let gus do what he wants with it - do the same with all the birds - when he is happy with picking up the birds - hopefully the first time out - after he's happy with birds - introduction 2 gun - 6 more quail & a friend with a 410 - friend at least 100 yds away - throw a bird and as gus gets on it have the gunman fire - give him a signal - drop a raised arm - if gus pays attenion to gun throw the bird with no shot - everytime gus goes 2 bird without attention 2 gun have gunner move 25 yds closer and start again - do this till you can shoot over the pups head -


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would take it slow with Gus. Only introduce one thing at a time. Make sure he is comfortable and happy before adding any new steps and be prepared to take a step backwards if needed.

I would start with just letting him get familiar with the field.
Run play have a good time with only you, no other dogs or friends. Keep your mouth closed as much as possible. You walk the field and let him explore and figure out things are okay on his own. Not just once but a few times, till your positive he is having fun. Then add a empty gun. Carry it with you on the walks. Leave all your shells at home so your not tempted. He should start seeing the gun as a indication that he is going to go have fun.
Next add birds to the mix when you go to the field, and carry the empty gun. Once he is happy and chasing birds on your trip add a friend.
Now he should be excited to be going to the field to chase birds with you carrying a gun, and having a friend along. You can now try having that friend shoot a blank at a good distance when he is chasing the bird.
I never fire the blank on the first bird or the last one. I want to make sure I have a good start and a good end to every outing. With Gus being very shy I would probaly put out 5 birds and only shoot the blank on the third bird, the first time. Small steps every time.

I'm not against useing things other than game birds on training. Ive seen dogs scent a game bird and then cut the other way. The reason is they know what happens after they point that scent. BOOM.
Some may think it kinda mean but you can use pigeons. Hobbled bantam chickens, they make lots of noise and flop around. It amps the dog up and I haven't seen a dog that can resist them. Rabbits are a good choice too. The reason is if you make a mistake the dog won't associate it with game birds.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I think your gonna need some homing pigeons and a bird launcher. This would be an intial investment of a good bird launcher 300.00 bucks maybe find a used one in good shape. One blank 22 pistol with 22 crimps 75.00 bucks. Then finding good homing pigeons, young birds/sqeekers. You may have to pay 5.00-10.00 a bird get 6-8 birds. Then building a pigeon loft nothing fancy with a one way gate/bob and door big enough to walk into. 
Now your on your way for around 600-700 bucks. You can do so much with this setup and a good training book. Stay calm be cool build a bad ass gun dog!


----------

